# Fish porn to tide you over



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It is Thursday and for those chomping at the bit for Saturday to get here sooner then later, below is a fish porn video to hopefully feed the need.

[YOUTUBE]QdGeACeoPAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice vid man but I can't wait going fishin NOW!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice video! The Clarus looked like it had a good bend


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice vid!! Can't wait. Monday can't get here fast enough!!!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome vid! Looking forward to Saturday and Sunday on the water with the new pin. Hopefully pinning won't be a problem.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> Awesome vid! Looking forward to Saturday and Sunday on the water with the new pin. Hopefully pinning won't be a problem.


see ya sunday......should be good

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Nice vid man but I can't wait going fishin NOW!!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


And all I did was hook myself real good in thumb wind obviously bad and some a hole stole a bag of dog food out of the bed of my truck really? ????

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Good stuff Ben! I like the underwater shot.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> And all I did was hook myself real good in thumb wind obviously bad and some a hole stole a bag of dog food out of the bed of my truck really? ????
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Low lifes. Unreal.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

fredg53 said:


> ...and some a hole stole a bag of dog food out of the bed of my truck really? ????
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I guess times are getting that bad


----------

